# [SOLVED] Pełny, ale niepełny dysk

## c0oba

Skończyły mi się pomysły co może być źle, może ktoś ma jakąś idee. df raportuje że partycja systemowa jest pełna, jednak można spokojnie tworzyć na niej pliki. Większość programów to średnio interesuje, ale niestety Xy stwierdzają że:

```
mkdtemp: private socket dir: No space left on device
```

Mimo, że df twierdzi, że partycja jest w 100% zajęta, to rozmiar != użyte miejsce. Do tego spokojnie można utworzyć calkiem spory plik.

```
 root # df 

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs                  896680     16892    879788   2% /

none                    896680     16892    879788   2% /overlay

/dev/loop0             1913088   1913088         0 100% /mnt/livecd

/dev/sr0               1927530   1927530         0 100% /mnt/cdrom

rc-svcdir                 1024       148       876  15% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       500      9740   5% /dev

tmpfs                   896680       172    896508   1% /dev/shm

/dev/mapper/sys       14743036  14248812         0 100% /mnt/sys

 root # cat /dev/urandom > plik.rnd

cat: write error: No space left on device

 root # du plik.rnd 

494216   plik.rnd

 root # df 

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs                  896680     29128    867552   4% /

none                    896680     29128    867552   4% /overlay

/dev/loop0             1913088   1913088         0 100% /mnt/livecd

/dev/sr0               1927530   1927530         0 100% /mnt/cdrom

rc-svcdir                 1024       148       876  15% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       500      9740   5% /dev

tmpfs                   896680       172    896508   1% /dev/shm

/dev/mapper/sys       14743036  14743028         0 100% /mnt/sys
```

Mogę dodać że partycja jest ext4 na luksCrypcie. Robiłem już fsck z livecd i filesystem wygląda na w pełni sprawny. Nie mam pomysłu co jeszcze może być popsute. Bezpośrednio przed tym jak zauważyłem ten problem w laptopie się skończyła bateria i umarł śmiercią tragiczną z powodu braku prądu, ale nie wiem czy to mogło być powodem tak dziwnego zachowania. Raczej żadne pliki nie zginęły, system działa, oprócz tego że Xy nie chcą wystartować z powodu braku miejsca.

Może jeszcze to się przyda:

```
~ # tune2fs -l /dev/mapper/sys 

tune2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   /

Last mounted on:          /mnt/sys

Filesystem UUID:          3a3aa406-7b42-4ade-8a30-948f4ae38e7d

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent sparse_super large_file

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              3932160

Block count:              3931779

Reserved block count:     196588

Free blocks:              123556

Free inodes:              3358111

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      959

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         32768

Inode blocks per group:   2048

Filesystem created:       Mon Feb 15 17:45:46 2010

Last mount time:          Mon Oct 25 01:01:48 2010

Last write time:          Mon Oct 25 01:50:32 2010

Mount count:              1

Maximum mount count:      36

Last checked:             Mon Oct 25 00:46:42 2010

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Sat Apr 23 00:46:42 2011

Lifetime writes:          118 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:             256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      9f11189a-2ff9-41ec-925a-a730f55831a3

Journal backup:           inode blocks
```

Last edited by c0oba on Mon Oct 25, 2010 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matidz

Wydaje mi sie ze moze to miec zwiazek z:

```
Reserved block count:     196588 
```

mozesz mu na chwile ustawic np na 0 (w tune2fs opcja -r)

-powinno przybyc kilkaset MB i zobaczyc czy Xy wsytartuja.

Tylko wg mnie lepiej pozniej ustawic domysla wartosc

----------

## c0oba

Dzięki matidz, to było to. Po ustawieniu reserved blocks na 0 miałem ok. 450MB wolnego miejsca. Po usunięciu kilku niepotrzebnych śmieci z systemu i ustawieniu reserved blocks, zwolniło się trochę miejsca. W sumie fajna rzecz, w reiserfs tego nie ma (a przynajmniej nigdy nie miałem ustawione).

----------

